# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  दुनिया भर  की टॉप -१०

## ingole

*इस सूत्र में हम देखेंगे..........दुनिया भर के टॉप -१०  चित्र .किसी भी विषय पर.......................*

----------


## ingole

*सड़क पर वाहन चलाते समय प्रत्येक ड्राइवर ने कभी न कभी दुर्घटना का सामना  ज़रूर किया होगा। सड़क पर खतरे की स्थिति कई कारणों से उत्पन्न हो सकती है।  जैसे कि खराब मौसम के कारण, नशे में वाहन चलाने के कारण या किसी मानवीय  भूल की वजह से। कारण चाहे जो भी हो, लेकिन कई बार उसके गंभीर परिणाम भुगतने  पड़ते हैं।

दुर्घटना के इन कारणों के अलावा भी एक अहम कारण है, जो कि आपके लिए मुसीबत  बन सकता है। ये है सड़क की खराब स्थिति। दुनिया में कुछ सड़कें ऐसी भी हैं  जो आपको मंजिल तक तो पहुंचाती हैं, लेकिन इनपर यात्रा करते समय जोखिम हमेशा  बना रहता है।



तस्वीरों में देखिए दुनिया के 10 सबसे खतरनाक सड़क...*

----------


## ingole

*ग्रांड ट्रंक रोड, भारत शेरशाह सूरी द्वारा 16वीं शताब्दी में बनवाई गई यह  सड़क लगभग 1500 मील लंबी है। भारत के पूर्वी हिस्से से पश्चिमी हिस्से को  जोड़ता यह नेशनल हाईवे व्यापार और आवागमन का एक अहम जरिया है। अधिक यातायात  और व्यस्तता के कारण इस सड़क पर चलते हुए यात्रियों को सचेत रहने के  निर्देश दिए जाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*सैन इसीड्रो डे जनरल, कैर्टागो (कोस्टा रिका) यह सड़क कोस्टा रिकन पर्वतों  को सैन इसीड्रो डे जनरल से जोड़ती है। इस सड़क के सबसे ऊंचे प्वाइंट को  कैरे डे ला मुअर्टे या माउंटेन ऑफ डेथ के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। काफी  ऊंचाई से होकर गुजरने वाली इस सड़क पर खराब मौसम और कम तापमान मुख्य समस्या  है।*

----------


## ingole

*सिचुआन, तिब्बत हाईवे (चीन) चीन के ऊंचे हिस्से सिचुआन में स्थित यह सड़क  चेंगडू से ल्हासा को जोड़ती है। इसकी कुल लंबाई 1,500 मील है। इस सड़क का  सबसे ऊंचा हिस्सा 20,000 फुटी की ऊंचाई पर स्थित है।*

----------


## ingole

*स्किपर्स रोड (न्यूजीलैंड) ठोस चट्टानों को काटकर बनाई गई इस सड़क को बनाने  में 22 वर्षों को समय लगा। इस सड़क के अधिकांश हिस्से ऐसे हैं, जिनके जरिए  एक साइड से केवल एक ही वाहन गुजर सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*हल्सेमा हाईवे (फिलीपींस) लुज़ोन द्वीप पर स्थित हल्सेमा हाईवे सेंट्रल  कॉर्डिलेरा वैली से होकर गुजरता है। खराब मौसम और बारिश के कारण अधिकांश  समय इस मार्ग पर लैंडस्लाइड का ख़तरा बना रहता है।*

----------


## ingole

*पैटिओपॉउलो, परडिकाकी रोड (ग्रीस) ग्रीस के अगराफा क्षेत्र में स्थित  पर्वतों पर बनी यह सड़क पैटिओपाउलो को परडिकाकी से जोड़ती है। खतरनाक ढंग  से जगह-जगह मुड़ती इस सड़क के किनारों पर कोई बैरियर नहीं है, जिससे ख़तरे  की आशंका दुगुनी हो जाती है।*

----------


## ingole

*लग्जर अल हरघाडा रोड (मिस्त्र) यह सड़क लग्जर से मिस्त्र के लाल सागर के  मुहाने स्थित हरघाडा को जोड़ती है। इस सड़क पर लुटेरों और आतंकवादी का  ख़तरा रहता है।*

----------


## ingole

*नैरोबी-नकुरू-एल्डोरेट हाईवे (केन्या) जिस इंसान ने कभी कार न भी चलाई हो,  वह जानता है कि यह सड़क काफी ख़तरनाक है। दुर्घटनाओं की वजह से इस सड़क पर  प्रत्येक वर्ष 300 से अधिक लोग मारे जाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पोर्श कैरेरा जीटी की कीमत 440,00 डॉलर है।*

----------


## ingole

*मर्सिडीज बेंज एसएलआर मैक्लेरेन को मर्सिडीज और मैक्लेरेन ऑटोमोटिव के साझा  प्रयास से तैयार किया गया है। 206 मील प्रतिघण्टा की रफ्तार वाली इस  शानदार कार की कीमत 495,000 डॉलर है।*

----------


## ingole

*कोइनीसेग सीसीएक्स की अधिकतम रफ्तार 245 मील प्रतिघण्टा है और इसकी कीमत 545,568 डॉलर है।*

----------


## ingole

*सालेन एस7 ट्विन टर्बो तेज रफ्तार 248 मील प्रतिघण्टा है। इसकी कीमत 555,000 डॉलर है।*

----------


## ingole

*एसएससी अल्टीमेट ऐरो की अधिकतम रफ्तार 257 मील प्रतिघण्टा है। इसकी कीमत 654,400 डॉलर है।*

----------


## ingole

*एडवेंचर पसंद लोगों के लिए डाइव लगाने से रोमांचक कुछ नहीं होता, फिर  चाहे गहराई कितनी ही ज्यादा क्यों न हो। गोताखोंर हमेशा ही ऐसी जगहों की  तलाश में रहते हैं जहां कभी आम लोग न पहुंचे हों। 
*

*गोताखोरी  के कुछ स्पॉट्स ऐसे भी हैं जो 400 फीट से भी अधिक गहरे हैं और कई लोग इस  रोमांच का लुत्फ उठाने के चक्कर में इन जगहों से ज़िंदा नहीं लौटे।* 


*तस्वीरों में देखिए कुछ ख़तरनाक डाइविंग स्पॉट्स...*

----------


## ingole

*दहाब, इजिप्ट ब्लू होल मिस्त्र में पूर्वू सिनाई पेनिनसुला में लाल सागर के मुहाने पर स्थित इस प्वाइंट को मिस्त्र का ब्लू होल भी कहा जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*ईगल नेस्ट सिंकहोल यह 300 फीट गहरा डाइविंग प्वाइंट है। यह खतरनाक प्वाइंट नौसीखियों के लिए नहीं है।*

----------


## ingole

*ला क्यूब्राडा क्लिफ डाइविंग, एकापुल्को, मेक्सिको मेक्सिको में मौज़ूद 147 फीट गहरा यह डाइविंग प्वाइंट बेहद खतरनाक है।*

----------


## ingole

*केनोट एस्कयूलेटो टेंपल ऑफ डूम, मेक्सिको मेक्सिको के टुलुम से कुछ दूरी पर केनोट एस्कयूलेटो स्थित है, जिसे टेंपल  ऑफ डूम के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। यहां उतरने के लिए कोई सीढ़ी नहीं है,  इसलिए आपको छलांग लगानी ही पड़ती है। यह 25 फुट व्यास के मुंह वाली एक गुफा  है। गोताखोरों को दिन में ही डाइविंग के निर्देश दिए गए हैं क्योंकि रात  के वक्त इसमें गुम हो जाने की आशंका रहती है।*

----------


## ingole

*7 फिलीपीन कोबरा  कोब्रा की प्रजातियों में यह सबसे खतरनाक होता है। यह अपना विष तीन मीटर की  दूरी से शिकार पर फेंक सकता है। इसका बेहद तेज न्यूरोटॉक्सिक जहर शिकार को  30 मिनट में मौत के घाट उतार सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*8 वाइपर  वाइपर लगभग पूरी दुनिया में पाया जाता है। सॉव स्केल्ड वाइपर और चैन वाइपर  बेहद जहरीले होते हैं। ये सांप मध्यपूर्व और मध्य एशिया विशेषकर भारत, चीन,  और दक्षिणपूर्ण एशिया में पाया जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*9 देथ एडेर   यह सांप ऑस्ट्रेलिया और न्यू गिनी में पाया जाता है। इसका मुख्य शिकार सांप  ही होते हैं और यह उनके खिलाफ अपने जहर का इस्तेमाल करता है। इंसानों पर  इसका हमला आत्मरक्षा के लिए होता है। यह बेहद तेज रफ्तार हमला करता है और  बड़ी मात्रा में अपने जहर को शिकार के शरीर में उड़ेल देता है। इसका जहर  न्यूरोटॉक्सिक होता है, जिसके कारण तंत्रिका तंत्र कमजोर पड़ने लगता है,  लकवे के लक्षण दिखने लगते हैं और इंसान 6 घंटे से कम समय में मौत के आगोस  में चला जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*10 रैटलस्नेक   अमेरिकी महाद्वीप में पाया जाने वाला यह सांप बेहद जहरीला होता है। बड़ी  विष ग्रंथी और लंबे दांतों से यह जहर की बड़ी मात्रा शिकार के शरीर में  पहुंचा देता है जो उसके लिए खतरनाक होता है। इसके पूंछ के अंतिम हिस्से में  झुनझुने जैसी रचना होती है, जिसे बजाकर यह अपने करीब आने वाले को चेतावनी  देता है और इसके बाद भी अगर कोई इसके करीब पहुंचता है तो उसपर यह हमला करने  से नहीं चूकता।*

----------


## ingole

*पहले के समय में एक शहर से दूसरे शहर तक जाने के लिए कई बार नदियों को पार करना होता था।

इन नदियों को नाव से या किसी अन्य साधन से पार किया जाता था लेकिन आज के  समय में इंजीनियरिंग व तकनीक के सम्मिश्रण से दुनिया भर में कई ऐसे पुल बने  हैं जिन्हें देखना किसी आश्चर्य से कम नहीं है।

तस्वीरों में देखिए दुनिया की 10 सबसे लंबे पुल....*

----------


## ingole

............................

----------


## ingole

..................................

----------


## ingole

..........................

----------


## ingole

................................

----------


## ingole

..........................

----------


## ingole

*मैरी मैकएलीस (आयरलैंड की राष्ट्रपति)। सालाना सैलरी - 287,900 अमेरिकी डॉलर।*

----------


## ingole

*जूलिया गिलार्ड (ऑस्ट्रेलिया की प्रधानमंत्री)। सालाना सैलरी - 286,752 अमेरिकी डॉलर।*

----------


## ingole

*एंजेला मर्कल (जर्मनी की चांसलर)। सालाना सैलरी - 283,608 अमेरिकी डॉलर।*

----------


## ingole

*नाओटो कैन (जापान के प्रधानमंत्री)। सालाना सैलरी- 273,676 अमेरिकी डॉलर।*

----------


## ingole

*दुनिया के सबसे व्यस्ततम रेलवे नेटवर्क्स में से एक है इंडियन रेलवे।  लगभग 7000 स्टेशनों के साथ यह रेलवे नेटवर्क लगभग 3 करोड़ पैसेंजरों और  लगभग 30 लाख टन माल को रोज ढ़ोती हैं। 
*
*

इन रेलवे  स्टेशनों में से कुछ ऐसे हैं, जिसपर भारतीय रेलवे गर्व करती हैं। भारत के  रेल नेटवर्क में मेट्रो नेटवर्क भी जुड़ने लगे हैं, जो लोगों को सुविधाजनक  सेवाएं दे रही हैं। ऐसे दस शानदार रेलवे स्टेशनों की लिस्ट हम यहां दे रहे  हैं-*

----------


## ingole

*बेंगलुरू मेट्रो स्टेशन- नम्मा मेट्रो को बेंगलूरू मेट्रो भी कहा जाता है। यह रैपिड ट्रांजिट सिस्टम पर आधारित है।*

----------


## ingole

*चेन्नई सेंट्रल स्टेशन, तमिलनाडु। दक्षिणी भारत का गेटवे माना जाता है और  यह सबसे महत्वपूर्ण रेल हब है। आर्किटेक्ट हेनरी इरविन ने इसको डिजाइन किया  है।*

----------


## ingole

*छत्रपित शिवाजी टर्मिनस, महाराष्ट्र। यह भारत का सबसे बिजी रेलवे स्टेशन  है। सेंट्रल रेलवे का यह हेडक्वार्टर भी है।* *इसे यूनेस्को ने हेरीटेज साइट  की लिस्ट में रखा है।** यहां से लंबी दूरी वाली और लोकल ट्रेनें चलती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*हावड़ा स्टेशन। हावड़ा स्टेशन इस्टर्न रेलवे जोन का डिविजनल हेडक्वार्टर  है। यह भारत का दूसरा सबसे पुराना रेलवे स्टेशन है और इसका कॉंप्लेक्स सबसे  बड़ा है।*

----------


## ingole

*लखनऊ स्टेशन। चारबाग रेलवे स्टेशन 1914 में बना था। इस स्टेशन को आसमान से  देखने पर शतरंज जैसा दिखता है। इसे भारत में सबसे सुंदर डिजाइन वाला स्टेशन  माना जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*FSB - रूस,**  गठन - 3 अप्रैल, 1995, कर्मचारी - 350,000, मुख्यालय - लुब्यांका स्कवायर, पुरानी एजेंसी -  KGB,*

----------


## ingole

*BND - जर्मनी**,  गठन - 1 अप्रैल, 1956, कर्मचारी - 6,050, एजेंसी कार्यकारी - गेह्लेन ऑर्गेनाइजेशन, मूल एजेंसी - सेंट्रल इंटेलीजेंस ग्रुप*

----------


## ingole

*MSS - चीन,** विधिक्षेत्र - पीपल्स रिपब्लिक ऑफ चाइना, मुख्यालय - बीजिंग,  एजेंसी कार्यकारी - गेंग हुइचांग, मिनिस्टर ऑफ स्टेट सिक्योरिटी, मूल एजेंसी - स्टेट काउंसिल*

----------


## ingole

*CIA - अमेरिका,** गठन - 18 सितंबर, 1947, कर्मचारी - 20,000, एजेंसी कार्यकारी - लियोन पेनेटा, डायरेक्टर, मूल एजेंसी - सेंट्रल इंटेलीजेंस ग्रुप*

----------


## ingole

*M1-6 - ब्रिटेन**,  गठन - 1909 (सीक्रेट सर्विस ब्यूरो के रूप में), न्यायक्षेत्र - ब्रिटेन, मुख्यालय - वॉक्सहॉल क्रॉस, लंदन, जिम्मेदार मंत्री - विलियम हॉग, विदेश सचिव, एजेंसी कार्यकारी - सर जॉन सेवर्स केसीएमजी, डायरेक्टर जनरल, मूल एजेंसी - विदेश एवं कॉमनवेल्थ ऑफिस*

----------


## ingole

*Mossad - इजरायल,**  गठन - 13 दिसंबर, 1949 (सेंट्रल इंस्टीट्यूट पोर कॉर्डिनेशन के रूप में), कर्मचारी - 1,200, एजेंसी कार्यकारी - मेर डेगन, डायरेक्टर, मूल एजेंसी - प्रधानमंत्री कार्यालय*

----------


## ingole

*ISI - पाकिस्तान,**  गठन - 1948,  न्यायक्षेत्र - पाकिस्तान सरकार, मुख्यालय - इस्लामाबाद, पाकिस्तान, एजेंसी कार्यकारी - लेफ्टिनेंट जनरल जहीरुल इस्लाम*

----------


## badboy123455

*भाई बहुत कमाल का सूत्र हे ,पूरा पढता हू ,आपको ++*

----------


## sunoanuj

बहुत बेहतरीन सूत्र  बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् !

----------


## ingole

> *भाई बहुत कमाल का सूत्र हे ,पूरा पढता हू ,आपको ++*





> बहुत बेहतरीन सूत्र  बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् !


*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्तों..........आपकी ऐसी प्रतिक्रियाओ से ही मेरा उत्साह बढता है..और मैं सूत्र को आगे बढाता  जाता हू......यकीन मानिए ये सूत्र मेरा नहीं..आप सभी लोगों का है....*

----------


## ingole

*साक्सेहुआमन** - पेरू के कुस्को शहर में बना यह कॉम्पलेक्स बहुत ऊंचा है।*

----------


## ingole

*बेबीलॉन की दीवार*

----------


## prakash85

Bahut hi Badhiya Jaankari hain Thanks

----------


## ingole

*वेस्टर्न वॉल....................*

----------


## ingole

*ग्रेट वॉल ऑफ चाइना** - चीन की विशाल दीवार से परिचय करवाने की कोई जरूरत ही  नहीं है। इससे तो बच्चा-बच्चा वाकिफ होगा। यह दीवार लकड़ी, पत्थर व ईंटों  से बनाया गया है। इसे चाइनीज साम्राज्य की सुरक्षा के लिए बनवाया गया था।  इस दीवार को 220 से 226 बीसी के दौरान किन शी हुआंग के शासनकाल में बनाना  शुरू किया गया। यह तकरीबन 8850 किलोमीटर लंबी है और इसको बनाने का ढंग भी  बहुत अनोखा है।*

----------


## ingole

> Bahut hi Badhiya Jaankari hain Thanks


*आपका बहुत बहुत आभार मित्र..............सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए...........इसी तरह आया करें.....मैं और नयी नयी रोचक जानकारियाँ पेश करता रहूँगा.*

----------


## ingole

*कल्पना करें, आप पानी या पत्थरों से हजारों फीट उपर हवा में लटके हों। क्या  आपने लकड़ी, रस्सी या किसी अन्य चीज से बने पुल पर ट्रेवल किया है।

नहीं, तो कोई बात नहीं है, आज मैं  आपको दुनिया के 10 ऐसे अनोखे  पुलों से रू-ब-रू करवाऊंगा , जिन्हें अलग-अलग चीजों से बनाया गया है।

इन पुलों को देखकर ही आपको अहसास हो जाएगा कि ये क्यों अनोखे हैं। ये अनोखे  होने के साथ-साथ खतरनाक भी हैं और इनसे गुजरना मौत के मुहाने से गुजरने  जैसा ही है।
**
तस्वीरों में देखिए दुनिया के टॉप 10 खतरनाक पुल....*

----------


## ingole

*हुन्जा नदी, पाकिस्तान** - हुन्जा नदी पर बना यह पुल दुनिया का सबसे खतरनाक  पुल है। अगर इस पुल को पार करते समय ध्यान थोड़ा सा भी इधर-उधर हुआ तो आपका  नीचे बह रही नदी में गिरने से कोई नहीं बचा सकता। उत्तरी पाकिस्तान के  हुसैनी गांव के पास स्थित यह पुल किसी भी इंसान के रोंगटे खड़े कर देने के  लिए काफी है। पहले इस नदी पर दो पुल बने हुए थे, लेकिन एक पुल क्षतिग्रस्त  हो चुका है और अब केवल एक ही पुल से आवागमन हो रहा है। 2010 में आई बाढ़ ने  इस पुल को तहस-नहस कर दिया था।*

----------


## ingole

*बाल्द्रु नदी क्रॉसिंग, पाकिस्तान** - यदि आपको रस्सी या बांस से बने पुल  पसंद नहीं आते हैं, तो संभवतः यह पुल भी आपको पसंद नहीं आएगा। बाल्द्रु नदी  पर बने इस पुल की बनावट बहुत अनोखी है। रस्सियों व बांसों से बने इस पुल  पर चलना एक अलग ही अनुभव होता है। इस पुल की जगह पर बहुत जल्द एक केबल पुल  बनाया जाने वाला है। यहां पास में ही एक स्कूल का भी निर्माण हो रहा है।*

----------


## ingole

*लंटांग घाटी, नेपाल** - हिमालय की बीहड़ पहाड़ियों में लंटांग घाटी के बीच यह  पुल बनाया गया है। एक नजर में देखने पर तो यह काफी सुरक्षित दिखता है,  लेकिन एक तेज हवा का झोंका इस पुल पर चलने वालों के लिए खतरनाक हो सकता है।  इसके नीचे खतरनाक पत्थर बिखरे पड़े हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*यह है 'पीसा की झुकती मीनार'। इस शानदार मीनार में 296 सीढ़ियां हैं। यह दुनिया की सबसे फेमस मीनारों में से एक है।*

----------


## ingole

*मानसून के आते ही वाटर फॉल्स के दीवानों की बांछें खिल जाती हैं,  क्योंकि यही वह समय होता है जब झरने अपने पूरे शबाब पर होते हैं। बारिश  होने के बाद प्रकृति का रंग निखरता है। झरने और आस-पास के स्थान काफी  आकर्षक हो जाते हैं। पिकनिक मनाने के लिए ये स्थान हॉट स्पॉट बन जाते हैं।

भारत  का दिल कहे जाने वाला राज्य मध्यप्रदेश बारिश के समय और भी खूबसूरत हो  जाता है। यहां कई झरने हैं। बारिश होते ही पर्यटकों की भारी संख्या यहां  आनी शुरू हो जाती है। ये झरने जितने ही खूबसूरत हैं, उतने ही खतरनाक होते  हैं। कई पर्यटक अति उत्साहित होकर सुरक्षा घेरे को तोड़कर खतरनाक जोन में  चले जाते हैं, जिससे कई बार इन हॉट स्पॉट्स पर हादसे हो जाते हैं। इंदौर के  पातालपानी की घटना शायद ही कोई भूले, जिसमें पूरा परिवार हादसे का शिकार  हो गया था। ऐसे में यह जरूरी है कि आप इन स्थलों पर सुरक्षा नियमों का पूरा  पालन करें।*

----------


## ingole

*पातालपानी :** खूबसूरत के साथ-साथ खतरनाक झरनों में पातालपानी का नाम सबसे  पहले आता है। 17 जुलाई 2011 को पिकनिक मनाने आया एक परिवार हादसे का शिकार  हो गया। यह वाटर फॉल इंदौर से 36 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर स्थित है। इसकी ऊंचाई  150 फीट है।*

----------


## ingole

*धुआंधार फॉल्स :** जबलपुर जिले में यह फॉल नर्मदा नदी पर स्थित है।  इसकी धारा इतनी तेज है कि इसमें आसानी से कोई भी बह  सकता है। इसे भारत का मिनी नियाग्रा फॉल कहा जाता है। पानी इतनी तेजी से  नीचे गिरता है कि चारों तरफ धुआं ही धुआं नजर आता है।*

----------


## ingole

*रानेह फॉल्स :** मध्यप्रदेश के छत्तरपुर जिले में केन नदी के ऊपर स्थित यह  झरना 98 फीट की ऊंचाई से गिरता है। यह खजुराहो से महज 20 किलोमीटर की दूरी  पर स्थित है। इसके पास ही पन्ना नेशनल पार्क में पांडव फॉल भी है।*

----------


## ingole

*चाची जल प्रपात :** सबसे अधिक ऊंचाई के मामले  में इस वाटर फॉल का भारत में 23वां  स्थान है। 130 मीटर के ऊपर से गिरते पानी का शोर काफी भयावह होता है। यह  रीवा से महज 46 किलोमीटर दूर चित्रकूट पहाड़ी के किनारे पर स्थित है।*

----------


## ingole

*क्योंती फॉल्स :** मध्यप्रदेश के रीवा स्थित क्योंती फॉल्स वैसे तो सामान्य  रहता है लेकिन मानसून में यह काफी खतरनाक हो जाता है। यहां थोड़ी सी  असावधानी किसी के लिए भी जानलेवा साबित हो सकती है।*

----------


## ingole

*बी फॉल :** मध्यप्रदेश के एकमात्र हिल स्टेशन पंचमढ़ी में स्थित यह फॉल  पर्यटकों को काफी लुभाता है। इस स्थान पर भी पर्यटक मस्ती करते-करते खतरे  के निशान को पार कर जाते हैं, जो कि काफी खतरनाक होता है। अगर सावधानी बरती  जाए तो छुट्टियां मनाने का यह काफी आकर्षक स्थान है।*

----------


## ingole

*तिंछा फॉल :** इंदौर के करीब स्थित यह झरना भी काफी खतरनाक है। यहां भी कुछ  दर्दनाक घटनाएं घट चुकी हैं। मानसून में इसका रूप काफी विकराल हो जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*पावा वाटरफॉल :** मध्यप्रदेश के शिवपुरी से महज 40 किमी. दूर स्थित यह झरना  है। शिवपुरी में पिकनिक स्पॉट्स में इसका स्थान  प्रमुख है। हालांकि यहां सुरक्षा के पुख्ता इंतजाम किए गए हैं और चेतावनी  बोर्ड भी लगाए गए हैं। इसके बावजूद पर्यटक इसकी अनदेखी करते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पूजा बत्रा ::: 
पूजा बत्रा का जन्म 1976 में फैजाबाद में एक सैनिक परिवार में हुआ। उनके पिता सेना में कर्नल थे। उन की मां नीलम मिस इंडिया कंटेस्टेंट रह चुकी हैं। 1993 में वह 18 साल की उम्र में मिस इंडिया पेसेफिक प्रतियोगिता में तीसरे नंबर पर रही थी। उस के बाद लिरिल साबुन के एक प्रचार में उन के चेहेरे से लोग सब से ज्यादा परिचित हुए। उस के बाद देश की पहले चेहेरे के रूप में पूजा ने हेड एंड शोल्डर के प्रचार को किया। मॉडल के रूप में पूजा ने 250 से ज्यादा इवेंट कियें। उन्होंने 20 के करीब फिल्मों मे भी लीड रोल किया। 1997 में फिल्म विरासत से करिअर की शुरुवात करने वाली पूजा हाल के दिनों मे आई ताज महल में काफी सुर्खिया बटोरी। एक सर्जन से विवाह करके उन्होंने अपने करियर को फिलहाल विराम दे दिया है।*

----------


## dhanrajk75

आपका कलेक्शन अच्छा है ...........

----------


## ingole

*वेदिता प्रताप सिंह ::: 
संगम नगरी इलाहाबाद में 9 अक्तूबर 1987 को जन्मी वेदिता प्रताप सिंह का जन्म यूपी के प्रतापगढ़ के राजवाडे परिवार में हुआ है। उन्होंने लखनऊ में अपनी पढाई की। एक माडल और अभिनेत्री के रूप मे जाने जाने वाली वेदिता ने फिल्मों में शुरुवात भिन्डी बाजार से की। इस फिल्म मे वेदिता ने अपने अभिनय से खूब सुर्खियां बटोरी। इसी के साथ वह सब से पहले चर्चा मे आई एमटीवी मॉडल हंट में चुनी जाने के बाद। फिल्म भिन्डी बाजार मे फिल्माएं गए कई हॉट सीनों को ले कर वेदिता ने खूब सुर्खिया बटोरी। वेदिता को शुरूआत में परिवार ने फिल्मों में काम करने की मंजूरी नहीं दी, लेकिन बाद में उन्होंने उनको मना लिया था। कुछ ही दिनों मे वेदिता की एक फिल्म गुम आने वाली है।*

----------


## ingole

> आपका कलेक्शन अच्छा है ...........


*धन्यवाद धनराज भाई..........*

----------


## ingole

*सोनल चौहान ::: 
16 मई 1985 को मुजफ्फरनगर में जन्मी सोनल सिंह चौहान भारत की एक जानी मानी फैशन मॉडल और अभिनेत्री हैं। उनके पिता एक पुलिस अधिकारी थे और उन्हों ने अपनी स्कूलिंग नॉएडा और दिल्ली में पूरी की। उन्होंने कई सौंदर्य प्रतियोगिताओं जीता। फिल्म में उसके अभिनय की शुरुआत की जन्नत कुणाल देशमुख द्वारा निर्देशित अंतर्वस्तु से हुई। 27 साल की सोनल का नाम कई बार अभिनेता नील नितिन मुकेश के साथ भी जोड़ा गया। उन्हे साल 2005 में  मिस वर्ल्ड पर्यटन के रूप में ताज पहनाया गया। उसके बाद वह दिल्ली की एक लोकप्रिय मॉडल बन गई। वह पहली बार बिग  स्क्रीन पर दिखाई दी हिमेश रेशमिया के एल्बम आप का सुरूर में।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रियंका शर्मा ::: 
यूपी की एक और सेक्सी और हॉट हसीना है प्रियंका शर्मा। मॉडलिंग से करियर की शुरुवात करने वाली इस खुबसूरत यूपी की छोरी ने अब टेलीजगत में अपना कब्ज़ा जमा लिया है। 20 अक्तूबर 1986 को उत्तर प्रदेश के गाज़ियाबाद में जन्मी प्रियंका शर्मा ने  टेलीविजन में एक विडियो जाकी के रूप खूब नाम कमाया। गाज़ियाबाद के बाद उन का पूरा परिवार झांसी में जा कर रहने लगा। प्रियंका ने दिल्ली के लेडी श्री राम कॉलेज पढ़ाई की है। हाल के दिनों में पापुलर सीरिअल बड़े अच्छे लगते है में उनकी भूमिका की खूब तारीफ़ हुई। प्रियंका ने स्पिट्स विला में भी अपनी सेक्सी अदाओं से लोगो का दिल मोहा। इसी के साथ साथ प्रियंका को हाल में आई फिल्म "लकी" और "नो टाइम फॉर लव" में भी एक बड़ी भूमिका निभाई।*

----------


## ingole

*नर्गिस दत्त ::: 
फ़ातिमा रशीद यानी नर्गिस दत्त हिंदी सिनेमा की महानतम अभिनेत्रियों में से एक हैं। उन्होंने करीब दो दशक के फिल्मी सफर में दर्जनों यादगार भूमिकाएं की हैं। 1957 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म मदर इंडिया में राधा की भूमिका के जरिए भारतीय नारी का एक नया और सशक्त रूप सामने रखा। नर्गिस का जन्म 1 जून 1929 को कोलकत्ता में हुआ था, लेकिन उनका पूरा बचपन इलाहाबाद में गुजरा। कला नर्गिस को विरासत में मिली थी। सिर्फ छह साल की उम्र में नर्गिस ने फ़िल्म 'तलाशे हक' (1935) से अभिनय की शुरुआत कर दी थी। मदर इंडिया में राधा की भूमिका के लिए नर्गिस को फ़िल्म फेयर सहित कई पुरस्कार मिले। नर्गिस ने मदर इंडिया के अलावा आवारा, श्री 420, बरसात, अंदाज, लाजवंती, जोगन परदेशी, रात और दिन सहित दर्ज़नों कामयाब फ़िल्मों में बेहतरीन अभिनय किया। राजकपूर के साथ उनकी जोड़ी विशेष रूप से सराही गई और दोनों की जोड़ी को हिंदी फ़िल्मों की सर्वकालीन सफल जोड़ियों में से गिना जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*जोहरा सहगल ::: 
जोहरा सहगल का जन्म सन 1912 में यूपी के सहारनपुर में हुआ था। जोहरा ने अपने करियर की शुरूआत 1935 में बतौर डांसर उदय शंकर के साथ की थी। उनके साथ जोहरा ने कई देशों में कार्यक्रम किये। इसके बाद जोहरा पृथ्वी थियेटर से जु़ड गईं। उनको भारत सरकार वर्ष 1998 में पदम् श्री और वर्ष 2010 में पदम्  विभूषण से सम्मानित कर चुकी है। वर्ष 2007 में फिल्म "चीनी कम" में अमिताभ बच्चन की बिंदास मां की भूमिका निभा चुकीं जोहरा ने 14 साल तक पृथ्वी थियेटर के साथ काम किया। उन्होंने "हम दिल दे चुके सनम" "दिल से" और "सांवरिया" जैसी बीस से अधिक बॉलीवुड फिल्मों में काम किया है। उदय शंकर के साथ जापान, मिस्त्र, यूरोप और अमेरिका सहित कई देशों में अपने डांस कार्यक्रम  पेश किए। वह काफी दिनों तक ब्रिटेन में रहीं और अंग्रेजी फिल्मों में भी काम किया। वैज्ञानिक, पेंटर व डांसर कमलेश्वर सहगल से 1942 में शादी की। वर्तमान में वह ओडिशी  नृत्यांगना अपनी बेटी किरण सहगल के साथ दिल्ली में रहती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*निम्मी ::: 
निम्मी 1950 और 1960 के दशक की मशहूर अदाकारा रही हैं। उस दौर के सभी नामचीन हीरो उनके साथ काम करने के लिए बैचैन रहते थे। उस दौर की हर सामाजिक फिल्म में निम्मी की मौजूदगी रहती थी। निम्मी का असली नाम नवाब बानू है। इनका जन्म आगरा में 18 फरवरी 1993 को हुआ था। निम्मी के वालिद आगरा छोड़ मेरठ आ गये थे। 1947 में भारत और पाकिस्तान के विभाजन के बाद शरणार्थियों की भीड़ में निम्मी और उनकी दादी भी थी। निम्मी दादी के साथ बम्बई आ गयी। निम्मी के शर्मीला व्यवहार देखने के बाद, बरसात में अभिनेता प्रेम नाथ के साथ निम्मी को फिल्म में ले  लिया बरसात की भारी सफलता ने निम्मी को स्टार बना दिया। उस के बाद राजकपूर (भवंरा), देव आनंद (सज़ा, आंधियां) जैसे चोटी के नायकों के साथ काम किया। 24 साल की उम्र में उनको भाई भाई में निभाई भूमिका के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ अभिनेत्री का आलोचक पुरस्कार प्राप्त किया। दिलीप कुमार के साथ निराधार अफवाहें और और कहानियां सामने आई थीं। कहते हैं कि दिलीप कुमार के निम्मी और मधुबाला दोनों से रिश्ते थे,जबकी निम्मी का प्यार थे लेखक एस अली रजा, जिन्होंने उनकी फिल्मों के लिए संवाद लिखे।*

----------


## Aeolian

achchi jankari di gaihai.

----------

